# Matching into existing/ painted



## DirtyMudder (Jun 23, 2012)

I do a lot of reno and repair work where I have to match into existing/ painted drywall and I often run into bubbling in my finish coat over the old paint. If it is a very small amount of finishing over the old paint I'll finish with sheetrock, which nearly eliminates the problem, but I despise sanding sheetrock and don't like how it finishes. I do a lot of insurance repairs, which are often the bottom 2' of all the walls replaced and I find it more time efficient to finish with a mud/sheetrock mix and fill the bubbles with drydex after it's been primed. 

Does anyone have any pointers?


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I do a lot of repair work as well and one trick I found on here is to put your mud on and leave it sit for a little bit wipe it off and then coat it, which seems to work well for small patches but is to time consuming for bigger jobs. I usually just tell the customer it's going to have fisheyes and that I will fix them after its primed like you said, I do work the mud a little more to try and reduce them but thats about all you can do as far as I know.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I do a lot of repair work as well and one trick I found on here is to put your mud on and leave it sit for a little bit wipe it off and then coat it, which seems to work well for small patches but is to time consuming for bigger jobs. I usually just tell the customer it's going to have fisheyes and that I will fix them after its primed like you said, I do work the mud a little more to try and reduce them but thats about all you can do as far as I know.



I find that the wall has to be wiped down Clean, have customer clean walls, or bill for it the other is a heavy mud for first coat, the sitting part is a gaurantee for sure, good answers boys


----------



## DirtyMudder (Jun 23, 2012)

I do that too, leave it a minute and give it another wipe; which again, is an improvement, but doesn't fix the problem.

I use to push to get the little extra work of priming just because of that, but I'm getting too much work in now, so I've been giving the homeowner the heads-up that it is going to happen and telling them to have the painter fix it so that I don't have to go back. I really prefer to finish my own work.


----------

